
DuckDuckGo adds date filters to Web search - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/YWbgm4zxrjs
======
dredmorbius
Submitter here. This appears new. I find no mention on DDG's blog or
subreddit. Nor does it appear in search results --- using filter-by-date on
both DDG and Google ;-)

Values are "Today", "This Week", and "This Month" only. More options and
flexiblity as well as exclusions would be useful but this is a big step and
good start.

------
dredmorbius
Updating: the capability apparently came with the switch to Yahoo search,
though it wasn't rolled out immediately.

(I'm still not sure when it went live.)

There's an announcement of the Yahoo search switch, undated, on the DDG blog.

